
SpaceX bootster falls off OCISLY while returning to Florida - ChuckMcM
https://www.sciencealert.com/spacex-finally-landed-their-falcon-heavy-booster-on-a-ship-only-for-it-to-topple-over
======
ChuckMcM
This was a question I have always wondered about, how does the booster stay on
the recovery ship as is sails back to port? Apparently it can fall off :-(.
The interesting thing is the Octograbber is a pretty cool device that they are
changing to be able to hold on to F9 Heavy cores as well.

